# Restoration logistics! Body then engine?...



## savethefleas (Oct 29, 2003)

I just got a 92 gti and am pretty much doing everything to it. I'm just trying to figure out what would be easiest. Should I do all the bodywork (full repaint) before I start on the mechanicals(enigne/tranny/suspension/etc...)? It seems like that would be the best way to go. Problem is thats just about the most expensive thing first and i want to start NOW! Tight budget. Thoughts?.......


----------



## superghia (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Restoration logistics! Body then engine?... (20th999)*

Take your time, if you rush it bad things start to happen, believe me I know... It all depends on what you want to do. If you want a COMPLETE paint job then youhave to strip the car anyway, including the engine bay. I say get the car painted first and then when you get it back and if your funds are low just cover it up and start putting everything back togeather without the engine in. The time you spend doing that you can save up and then do the engine.


----------



## savethefleas (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Restoration logistics! Body then engine?... (superghia)*

cool deal, I dont plan on going to nuts with the engine I just want a clean, fun daily driver. I suppose I'll save up for a while and get the engine work done at the same time as the paint, that way I wont be without a car for as long. Thanks!


----------



## superghia (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Restoration logistics! Body then engine?... (20th999)*

No problem, hope everything runs smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Restoration logistics! Body then engine?... (superghia)*

try doing as much work as possible on your own. prep work can save 1000s on a good paint job.


----------



## savethefleas (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Restoration logistics! Body then engine?... (kevwithoutacorrado)*

Thanks, I just need to make room im my garage/storage room to put the whole interior! Ouch!


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Restoration logistics! Body then engine?... (20th999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th999* »_I just got a 92 gti and am pretty much doing everything to it. I'm just trying to figure out what would be easiest. Should I do all the bodywork (full repaint) before I start on the mechanicals(enigne/tranny/suspension/etc...)? It seems like that would be the best way to go. Problem is thats just about the most expensive thing first and i want to start NOW! Tight budget. Thoughts?.......

My Project was done in the following order:
- Determined what replacement parts I needed and their cost
- Found Body Shop, obtained cost estimate, determined tentative start date
- Disassembled the Rabbit (interior, exterior, engine, mechanicals, suspension)
- Body and Paint Work
- Restored and cleaned all parts being reused (while Rabbit was at the Body Shop)
Reassembly was done in the following order:
- Exhaust and Suspension
- Rear Hatch Glass and Windshield
- Engine and Mechanicals
- Door and Rear Glass with Rubber
- Hood, Fenders, Exterior body parts
- Interior
FYI, you can count on the reassembly process taking 2-3 times longer than the disassembly process.
Having down a full blown resto on my Rabbit I agree with others here that you can save BIG $$$ when it comes to paint & body work if you do as much prep work as possible. When I did my project I removed basically every part and component from my Rabbit. This gave full access to all interior and exterior body panels and parts. This access enabled me to clean off the 20+ years of dirt, etc. which made it easier for the body shop to do their work. At $50-$60 per hour (here in my area) Body & Paint work can add up fast.
BTW, when I had my Rabbit done I found it difficult to find a Body Shop that would do this type of work at the level of quality I desired. Many shops in my area are only interested in insurance work. Having stripped my Rabbit clean of parts not only saves money but also helps on finding a Body Shop to do the work.
When you start the disassembly process I strongly recommend that you label as many parts as possible. Projects like this tend to take longer than anticipated. Labeling all parts removed (especially wiring harness connections) can save time and money when it comes time to reassemble your project.
Do yourself a favor and go out and get a number of boxes of various size Zip Lock bags. These bags make the project easier. When it comes to labeling other parts try using tags (you can write on) with strings available at Staples, etc.
Since many people like yourself are on tight budgets I suggest that you take your time and do the project right the first time. Rushing the project by cutting corners or simply being impatient (I gotta get done) can BUST your budget and cost a lot more $$$. FYI, do not be surprised that all the parts from your VW will take up a LOT of space once you remove them. I ended up using three rooms in my house plus my basement for parts storage during my project. Once a part was removed it was placed in one of these four places and remained there throughout the project. Doing this saved time searching for a particular part and also saved time by not having to constantly move parts around.
Before beginning the disassembly process find a Body Shop to do the work and get a firm price. Also find out approximately when the body shop can do the work. Next get pricing on all the mods or replacement parts you intend to use. Finally put together a budget based on the cost estimates you have and multiply that figure by 2.5. That will be your realistic cost of the project. Once you have this cost, figure out how long it will take to save for the body/paint work and schedule that work and the disassembly process accordingly.
BTW, be warned that some stock parts for A2s are No Longer Available New from VWoA. If you need these parts in new condition it will cost you more $$$ and time to find them. If you can find used parts at junkyards you may save $$$ but it will cost more of your time.
Good Luck with your project...


_Modified by charlier at 9:56 AM 7-4-2004_


----------



## savethefleas (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Restoration logistics! Body then engine?... (charlier)*

Thanks! Thats a big help. I better get started before I sell my 20th!


----------

